

Human eye protein senses Earth's magnetism - ubasu
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-13809144

======
daniel-cussen
IANAD but I met someone who had migraines when she was exposed to
electromagnetic radiation in certain frequencies. This was two years ago and
while I thought it was plausible, (EDIT: she had a bit of a crackpot vibe).

It took her a long time to figure out what it was, and when she did, she got a
house in a neighborhood in a suburb in the hills, a good distance away from
cell towers, with no wifi, a toaster oven (i think) instead of a microwave,
some special arrangement for the phone (might have been wireless, don't
remember), some filters (forget which) on the screens of her computers, little
trays to put between the laptop and the lap, and so on. She owned an
instrument to measure the She was even getting paint designed for stealth
planes (it absorbed electromagnetic radiation) to paint her house.

She had a hard time with doctors for a pretty long time, and showed a friend
and I a presentation about the regulation and health risks surrounding certain
parts of the spectrum (I think from ultraviolet on). My notion of her problem
was that she had a genetic condition that made some part of her nervous system
malfunction (or hurt for no reason) when exposed to too many of the wrong
photons. I don't know if she had a good sense of direction but she could,
apparently, sense if she was getting a lot of certain frequency radiation
because her head hurt.

~~~
jff
I am sorry for your friend's psychosomatic illness. Cell towers, wifi,
microwaves, wireless phones, etc. all operate at frequencies _below_ infrared,
not above ultraviolet. There are "regulation and health risks" for parts of
the spectrum above ultraviolet because that contains X-rays, gamma rays, and
other forms of nasty ionizing radiation. Things below ultraviolet are non-
ionizing and will do no more than heat you up... very very slightly too,
unless you're standing in front of a microwave transmitter, thanks to the
inverse square law.

~~~
gojomo
There are a bunch of people claiming to be sensitive to things like cell
towers and wifi. I know the radio-wave science makes most of these claims far-
fetched.

But it also seems it would be simple to test those claiming the effects in a
controlled trial. ("Is the Wifi Access Point you can't see or hear
transmitting now, or not?")

Does anyone know if such tests have been done and documented?

~~~
VladRussian
> I know the radio-wave science makes most of these claims far-fetched.

The radio wave science specifically says:

\- wifi - 2.4 GHz , ie. 5in wavelength. A well-formed conducting channel in
the body of 1.25in length makes an antenna. The channel can be blood vessel,
nerve connections, etc... Some voltage and current will be generated - thats
just the hard science. How much of the current and voltage, how (and whether)
it will be felt depends on how its all connected, its biology defining
electric characteristics, etc...

~~~
CamperBob
A DC magnetic field like Earth's magnetic field is so different from a 2.4 GHz
EM field, I honestly don't even know where to begin to explain the difference
to you. If you didn't listen to your high school science teacher the first
time s/he explained it, you probably won't listen to anyone here, either.

~~~
VladRussian
you're hallucinating, right? If not, please explain what connection you see
between my post and "DC magnetic field like Earth's magnetic field".

